# Climber needed



## Shaun Bowler (Jun 3, 2005)

Climber/treeworkers needed in Santa Fe, NM.
Please contact: Coates Tree Service- 505-983-6233


----------



## TREETX (Jun 10, 2005)

David still working there? He was a hoot!


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know. I will be there in a couple of weeks, I will let you know.
I remember we talked about Dave, I think..
Anyway, I will get back to you after the 20th.
SB


----------



## TREETX (Jun 11, 2005)

He was a hoot to work with in Austin. Jeez, that has been a few years now. That cat could be anywhere by now. 

Tell him Nathan said hello if you see him. I am currently living in Germany.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jun 25, 2005)

I am in contact with Dave. He is between jobs right now. If you can give me a contact number/e-mail, I will give it to him. Europe might be a good thing...


----------



## TREETX (Jun 26, 2005)

will PM you


----------

